

Interview with Satya Nadella on Microsoft's future - captaincrowbar
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/10/5888203/a-chat-with-microsofts-ceo-why-apple-and-google-havent-won-yet

======
captaincrowbar
What struck me about this was the emphasis on the business market. Even though
Nadella denies that they'll be focusing more on business than consumer, every
time the interviewer tries to ask about consumer products, Nadella immediately
starts talking about dual-use products, how important he thinks it is for MS
devices to be usable for work too. It looks like, if you just want something
for your home and aren't interested in bringing it to work, Microsoft doesn't
want to know you.

~~~
CmonDev
This doesn't explain why they are slowly killing WPF. It's perfect for
business applications.

